# sudden improvement after medicine against muscle tension



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi Guys,

today i made a very big step to recovery and got suddenly MUCH better after i took a pill against muscle tension. 
I always had problems with my back and my neck and today i took some medicine: 
this one: Diclofenac mixed with potassium
and now my Derealization has suddenly improved! i feel about 75 % more REAL ! my flat and my surrounding is not so strange anymore, i move differently, i am relaxed and feel generally stronger! 
maybe you can give it a try, too









very happy greetings


----------



## Quarter Pounder (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, that's great news man. Congrats.
I have a question though, after ONLY 1 pill you got better?


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah! its super weird, i know. maybe my neck muscle hardening just caused permanent anxiety and this pill took it away. i dont know. 
or maybe it was something totally else that made me feel better. i mean, i also do lots of sports, eat tons of fresh vegetables and fruits and take vitamin pills. but i always did that, and today, after this muscle pill, i feel totally here, i am not questioning my existance anymore. 
my doctor said that is possible that a muscle hardening in the neck and shoulders can cause that the artery to the brain gets cut off and this causes a Derealization feeling. i took this to get rid of pain, and here i stand suddenly and feel alive again.


----------



## Quarter Pounder (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow, that sounds great, really. And it sounds possible to me, like if the blood flow to the brain was obstructed or something and that was the real cause of derealization. I'll give it a try myself of course, but I don't think I'll be so lucky, haha.
Anyways, congratulations.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

That's great! Maybe it's the potassium too. Potassium seems to have a lot of beneficial effects in the brain. Hopefully you don't take the diclofenac for too long since it could have some bad effects on the stomach.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

FoXS said:


> yeah! its super weird, i know. maybe my neck muscle hardening just caused permanent anxiety and this pill took it away. i dont know.
> or maybe it was something totally else that made me feel better. i mean, i also do lots of sports, eat tons of fresh vegetables and fruits and take vitamin pills. but i always did that, and today, after this muscle pill, i feel totally here, i am not questioning my existance anymore.
> my doctor said that is possible that a muscle hardening in the neck and shoulders can cause that the artery to the brain gets cut off and this causes a Derealization feeling. i took this to get rid of pain, and here i stand suddenly and feel alive again.


interesting.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

Huggy Bear said:


> Interesting! What were the brand names of the meds and the dosis you took?


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

thats the only thing i took. it has diclofenac and kalium in it. 
by the way, i got my neck pain back and headache and DPDR too is back. it must be connected, defintively.


----------

